# Werewolf Costume



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

does anyone have a werewolf costume that is cool looking?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Looking to make one, trade for one or buy one?


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

here are a couple of pieces that are produced for resale:


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

FE, do you have the Night Rage costume? Let me know, even if it's used.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry Budman. I drop the line. Tooooo many complaints!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

How much is that first one?


----------



## Fenirus (Apr 3, 2008)

i don't know i have this one though and have been using it for the past 3 years it never gets old of me being a werewolf everyyear hehehehe.
i don't have an actual pic of my costume but its similar to this one.


----------



## theboogeymengraveyard (Aug 23, 2007)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Sorry Budman. I drop the line. Tooooo many complaints!


The Creatures reacher costumes look cool but start to fall apart and the latex starts to crack as soon as you get it or already has for the price you pay it's not worth it. They should treat them so they last longer and send a kit with the costume so you can take care of it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It might be the way you store yours.
I've got 5 of them that I use for our haunt and party. 
They'll be 6 years old this year and still look great and work well.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

*Storage in important, never store in the attic or a hot garage or shed*


----------

